# Seperation



## jgokey73 (Jan 15, 2015)

My wife of 6 years has decided that we need a seperation to re evaluate or relationship.

She recently had a traumatic health experience, and since that happened in October she has been thinking that she isn't happy in ouralmodt 12 year relationship, to which we have 2 kids (5 & 3).She has decided to stay with her parents while she re evaluates. 

She had only taken a few clothes outfit, still wears her ring, and we call each other every morning and each night to say good morning and good nights to the kids.

She has said that before a final decision is made she will give me a few dates to re connect.

Does this sound like things might work out?


----------



## BlueWoman (Jan 8, 2015)

jgokey73 said:


> Does this sound like things might work out?


I think that's unknowable based on what you've said. 

But perhaps you can use this time to reevaluate as well. I think others might have better advice though.


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

Sounds like she is thinking things through.
You will need to start a careful self examination to determine if there are things you can improve upon to make yourself more attractive to her...and possibly new women in your future.

Have you weeded out the obvious? EA? PA? MLC?


----------

